# Tesla Model 3 Seat Upgrade Interior Kit



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

T Sportline offers a Seat Upgrade Interior Kit in Vegan (synthetic) or Leather for the Model 3. Our Seat Upgrade Kit is offered in a variety of colors and styles. We offer 3 different patterns: factory, diamond, and Insignia design pattern.


----------



## hayesb2 (Aug 6, 2018)

Are these white seats exactly the same as the Tesla OEM white seats? The Tesla seats are easy to clean, etc. 

Also since the price of the Tesla white seats just went down $500, will there be any adjustment to these seats?


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

hayesb2 said:


> Are these white seats exactly the same as the Tesla OEM white seats? The Tesla seats are easy to clean, etc.


No



hayesb2 said:


> Also since the price of the Tesla white seats just went down $500, will there be any adjustment to these seats?


TBD


----------



## emolas (Dec 22, 2017)

I ordered my Model 3. 
However, I could not choose the white interior. 
So, I am considering your product.
Is this available in Japan?
Also,have you installed this on a second generation seat? 
If you have the photo, please show it to me.


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

emolas said:


> I ordered my Model 3.
> However, I could not choose the white interior.
> So, I am considering your product.
> Is this available in Japan?
> ...


We ship worldwide everyday. Our Seat Upgrade Kits are based on Left Hand Drive Model 3's only.

We have installed many on Gen 2 interiors.

https://tsportline.com/blogs/tesla-...ure-diamond-and-open-pore-wood-steering-wheel

https://tsportline.com/blogs/custom-cream-leather-seat-upgrade-red-leather-insignia

https://tsportline.com/blogs/custom-peanut-butter-leather-seat-upgrade-black-suede-insignia


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a friend that installed their white seats and loves them. I've seen it a few times and it they look really nice. He has the outside wrapped in a bright green. The white really stands out. He has the ones with the 3 black bars on the seat back. Very slick.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is a snapshot of his install.


----------



## emolas (Dec 22, 2017)

T Sportline said:


> We ship worldwide everyday. Our Seat Upgrade Kits are based on Left Hand Drive Model 3's only.
> 
> We have installed many on Gen 2 interiors.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. 
I am looking for a Japanese installer now.
Do you think there is a difference between the LHD and the RHD in the seat? 
Are other vehicles helpful?


----------



## emolas (Dec 22, 2017)

GDN said:


> Here is a snapshot of his install.
> View attachment 26456


That's excellent! 
This is exactly what I want!
Thank you for providing the photo.


----------

